# Learning FreeBSD



## lha (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello!

My name is Alexey, I'm 37-years old sysadmin and
have been using FreeBSD more or less intensively
since its 1.1.5.1.

The experience I have is appropriate for doing everyday work,
but I feel strong desire to go deeper in my understanding
of the system, how it works internally, and why.

Despite a lot of information available (and probably
because of this) it seems to me not easy to choose
the right path in learning system internals.

It is interesting to know what the way other people choose.
Can you describe _your_ way to go inside the system?

Which books helps you more, what particular project
gave you most of understanding, etc, etc...

I believe this would be useful not only for me.
Please, tell what was the way through this land.

Thank you in advance, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 28, 2008)

I use FreeBSD as desktop. For most part i did "try and fix or reinstall" method.

FreeBSD 6 Unleashed helped me a lot.

also FreeBSD handbook is very useful resource


----------



## danger@ (Dec 28, 2008)

seems like you are interested in the FreeBSD internals, i.e. source itself? I'm not much experienced in that area (actually it seems like we have similar goals), however I am planning to go through the following books (which I have already in my bookshelf):


Modern Operating Systems - A. Tanenbaum
The Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System - McKusick, Neville-Neil
FreeBSD Developers' Handbook


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 28, 2008)

danger@ said:
			
		

> seems like you are interested in the FreeBSD internals, i.e. source itself? I'm not much experienced in that area (actually it seems like we have similar goals), however I am planning to go through the following books (which I have already in my bookshelf):
> 
> 
> Modern Operating Systems - A. Tanenbaum
> ...



speaking about internals....
After i finish my C++ course, I will be reading:

W.Richard Stevens, Stephen A.Rago - Advanced Programming in the UNIX Environment 2nd Edition
 as well as developers handbook


----------



## danger@ (Dec 28, 2008)

Been looking at that one book as well, I will probably order it as well


----------



## mgp (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi,
here are some very nice articles you can start with
http://www.r4k.net/mod/fbsdfun.html
http://www.khmere.com/freebsd_book/
http://caia.swin.edu.au/reports/070622A/CAIA-TR-070622A.pdf
good luck


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 28, 2008)

http://daemonforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=34


----------



## bsddaemon (Dec 29, 2008)

mgp said:
			
		

> http://caia.swin.edu.au/reports/070622A/CAIA-TR-070622A.pdf
> good luck



Small world! One of the authors was my tutor when I was school 

Say hi to L.Stewart


----------



## kissdish (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm just reading The Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System , but it seems that it's not enough,maybe only the first step


----------



## lha (Jan 25, 2009)

Many thanks for all replies!
Very useful info.

Best Regards,
lha


----------



## vermaden (Jan 25, 2009)

lha said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> My name is Alexey, I'm 37-years old sysadmin and
> have been using FreeBSD more or less intensively
> ...



Hi Alexey, start with official FreeBSD Handbook and FAQ:
http://freebsd.org/handbook
http://freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/index.html

Also books I encourage you to get *Absolute FreeBSD, 2nd Edition*,
generally is best FreeBSD book out there currently.


----------



## danger@ (Jan 25, 2009)

Have a look a this thread too.


----------



## lha (Jan 26, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> Have a look a this thread too.



Wow! Great!


----------

